# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Pyörä ympärivuotiseen käyttöön

## infratuna

Moikka,

Osaisittekohan auttaa minua oikean pyörän löytymisessä? Tarpeeni ovat seuraavat (kaikkia ei ehkä saa täytettyä):

- Runko sopii noin 170 cm kuskille
- Saa kokopitkät lokarit ja tukevan tavaratelineen taakse
- Löytyy mielellään käytettynä, jotta sais halvemmalla
- Mahtuu iso akku keskikolmioon (52V 17,5Ah)
- Saa 3" - 4" leveät renkaat talveksi ja vähän ohuemmat 2,5" - 3" pistosuojatut katurenkaat kesäksi. Fatbikeen on vähän vaikea löytää laadukkaita katurenkaita eli vanteen pitäis vissiin olla 27,5?
- Suht laadukkaat osat, että on turvallinen, toimiva ja kestävä. Painolla ei niin justiinsa, kun tulee sähköpyöräksi.
- Levyjarrut.

----------


## nure

Väärä osio, siirry sähköpyöriin...

----------

